# Stepping Back



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2012)

Due to my recent behavior, which I am certain that when I am calmer I will be aghast at, I am stepping back as an admin for the duration of this issue. My feelings and emotions are dreadfully interfering with my ability to act impartially and neutrally. This, combined with other RL issues, is not making for a very... happy otter.

There is a certain level of respect, decorum, and professionalism I expect out of my fellow Furaffinity administrators, and I fully expect myself to hold to that standard as well. However, in just these last few hours I have found myself acting in a similar manner to other admins who've I've talked to in private about their behavior.

To all those who expected better of me, my apologies. To all those who expected this behavior from me, I hope you understand that I am frustrated and have some extenuating circumstances (some medical, some not) going on, and that you give me a chance to prove myself.

To the FA community at large, I apologize to you, for failing to remain impartial in a tense situation, and allowing my emotions to control my replies. I will say that I've never allowed my emotions to control my administrative actions, so at least there's that - but proper public decorum is just as important, because it matters little if I actually act impartially in my administrative actions if nobody believes me to be impartial in anything.

I hold FA administrators to a certain standard, and today I have failed that standard. Until I am able to look at these forums and read replies without feeling rage boiling up within me and trying to take control, waiting for a moment of weakness or bad judgement to do so, then I feel I cannot act as an administrator, a moderator, or a proper representative of Furaffinity.

Henry J. Thiel
Bengaley Summercat


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

:c

I hope things sort themselves out for you, you always did come off as a rather nice person.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't think you've really done anything wrong, but hey, it's good to hold yourself to standards and recognizing when you go below them. Just don't beat yourself up. Frustrating shit happens. In the meantime, I hope your other circumstances improve.


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry things aren't going well for you.  I hope everything gets better for you soon.


----------



## Ashley Joy (Sep 9, 2012)

I appreciate the integrity you display, and hope others can learn from your example.


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey man.  Just so you know, the way you handled that thread?  You single-handedly made me respect _FA_ admins again.  And trust me, that's a *huge* accomplishment.  :3


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 9, 2012)

Just because you're an admin doesn't mean you have to remain impartial on issues.
Though you may have lowered below your own standards I can say you're still meet the guidelines of the ones I hold others to.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

It takes a big person to own up when they've done wrong, especially when in a position of power. Props to you, Summercat. I really do hope everything works out for you, because in my experience, I've always liked you the best of all of the FA admins. (Shh, don't tell.)


----------



## Taigitsune-Kun (Sep 9, 2012)

We'll keep the light on for ya. :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 9, 2012)

Downtimes and especially when trying to address changes like what is and is not allowed is a very stressful time for Admins/Mods. It's absolutely fine to take a step back if you feel you cannot handle it.


----------



## Glide (Sep 9, 2012)

You're a very, very good and mature person to admit to, and step back because of, your problems. I can understand this is a tough time for you since there appears to be pretty big hardware and software issues for you admins, not even accounting for your personal issues.

At any rate, just remember there's always us good forumers that can offer you as much help as words can provide. Relax a bit and sort yourself out.


----------



## Dragon Nexus (Sep 9, 2012)

Gotta love these threads. Always a good source of ass pats.


----------



## ThreeDawg (Sep 9, 2012)

Believe it or not, even with my snarky attitude, blunt explanations, and ' Not Helping ', I respect you.

I respect you for being out in the line of fire more than most admins.

I respect you for taking the flak that many admins shirk away from.

And even most, I respect you for telling me in your own way to stfu, and bugger off. And dammit, if it was another admin, I never would have.

But it was you. And so, I stfu, and moved on.

Fact is, I respect you. I listen to people like you, because they know when to tell people to shut up. They know when to be civil. And they also know when snarky users like me need a bit of smacking around.

Thank you for your time here. Thank you for all that you have done.

And thank you for having the best damn animated icon on the site.

Three.

P.S.: The big, long fight/debate is over now. You can come back now. Admins finally got tired of the logic circle that kept occuring.


----------



## Orengefox (Sep 9, 2012)

There's been times when my wife and I as staff had to step down and take a break because it got to be too much. Unfortunately that is the way of the world when it comes to being a forum moderator or administrator. Believe me, I can sympathize with you there. Apologies accepted by the way.



ThreeDawg said:


> P.S.: Pissfight is over now. You can come back now. Admins finally got tired of the logic circle that kept occuring.


If it's what I think you're referring to, then who said it was ever a pissfight? FYI, that wasn't the OP's original intention and it certainly wasn't mine or my wife's intention. Anyway, that's enough from me.


----------



## ThreeDawg (Sep 9, 2012)

Orengefox said:


> There's been times when my wife and I as staff had to step down and take a break because it got to be too much. Unfortunately that is the way of the world when it comes to being a forum moderator or administrator. Believe me, I can sympathize with you there. Apologies accepted by the way.
> 
> 
> If it's what I think you're referring to, then who said it was ever a pissfight? FYI, that wasn't the OP's original intention and it certainly wasn't mine or my wife's intention. Anyway, that's enough from me.



Unfortunatly, it is what it turned into. Multiple pages going in circles.

I'll edit that part out now. You can see why I said that Im blunt.


----------



## Darkzero779 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Don't So harsh..I always harsh to myself maybe...but hey your your are doing your best  on what you do...Im sorry if i ever got you angry in a form...
but you do what you think is best...I may not know you at all.But i know you are a good person in stance on here..


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2012)

Why were YOU the only one who was active in that thread in not anyone else? I mean it was open for discussion and I hardly saw anyone else post except those sneaky mods only posting when they closed it.


----------



## Taigitsune-Kun (Sep 10, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Why were YOU the only one who was active in that thread in not anyone else?



Did you know they're putting fluoride in our water to control our minds, we didn't actually land on the moon, and 9/11 was an inside job?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 11, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Why were YOU the only one who was active in that thread in not anyone else? I mean it was open for discussion and I hardly saw anyone else post except those sneaky mods only posting when they closed it.



Other than moderating the thread, I wouldn't consider it a responsibility of forum mods to handle that kind of a debate over main site rules.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 12, 2012)

Mods do have opinions too..


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know exactly which posts in question you're referring to (heck you made like 1500 posts here) but I can say I respect you for coming out and saying this. I personally don't know what you did wrong but whatever you need to do to "cool down" during this lengthy downtime is perfectly reasonable. You're human, we all are (despite our connection to the fandom yes everyone who has access to the site is a human, not counting bots that would get banned anyway) and this has been a stressful time for everyone. I don't think I'm overreacting, at least not that much, but I don't really know when the last extensive downtime for the site was and it should be expected that tensions will rise after a few days. Don't stay too upset with yourself, though. You'll pull through like the respectable administrator I know you are.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 12, 2012)

I lied Summer; don't come back. <3


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 12, 2012)

kaskae said:


> I lied Summer; don't come back. <3



*doesn't know if he's joking*


----------

